# Where do you buy your bacteriostatic water from?



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

As above, where is everyone getting their bac water at present?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.assured-medical.co.uk/ for me. It used to be called SMS Health but changed for some reason.


----------



## mahiqo (Nov 12, 2013)

warsteiner said:


> http://www.assured-medical.co.uk/ for me. It used to be called SMS Health but changed for some reason.


Yes but the last time they had bac-water in stock was 2 weeks ago. They don't respond to emails and when it comes to shipping it takes weeks.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

It's in stock now according to the site. I ordered some on the 29th Dec and didn't hear anything for a week but they may have been closed over New Year. The water was dispatched on the 6th Jan, which was the first working day for most people this year so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

If you have a source for AAS and HCG and the such, surely they stock bac water too??


----------



## mahiqo (Nov 12, 2013)

Sources in East Europe haven't heard about bac-water. Here the majority of steroid users never use pct meds, never use adex, and never do blood tests. Just the Oils and Orals because they can't afford any more meds and tests.


----------



## kob (Jan 27, 2014)

warsteiner said:


> http://www.assured-medical.co.uk/ for me. It used to be called SMS Health but changed for some reason.


Its good assured medical?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I've only ordered once from them but didn't have any problems. A couple of other people have mentioned poor service with emails not being answered and delays in receiving orders so it may be luck of the draw how things go but there don't seem to be many UK based sites that sell bac water at the moment.


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

Guys

Any one used www.bacteriostaticwateronline.co.uk ??

Am guessing UK based?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

warsteiner said:


> http://www.assured-medical.co.uk/ for me. It used to be called SMS Health but changed for some reason.


Thanks god they have PayPal oderwise I would lose my money ?

It has been two weeks no answers or anything tomorrow I ll complain to PayPal !


----------



## Dynamo-N (May 9, 2013)

This site http://www.assured-medical.co.uk/ - service is utter Shyte - non existent.

I had to wait almost 4 weeks for mine. No replies to emails, not contact what so ever.

Eventually came through. Learned my lesson and would never use them again.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

benki11 said:


> Thanks god they have PayPal oderwise I would lose my money ?
> 
> It has been two weeks no answers or anything tomorrow I ll complain to PayPal !


Got nothing but received my money back thanks to PayPal , who else sell bacteriostatic water and vials???


----------



## bigt185 (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been getting mine from www.peptides-uk.com

Well priced and the real deal so cant complain.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

bigt185 said:


> I've been getting mine from www.peptides-uk.com
> 
> Well priced and the real deal so cant complain.


Combo Pack Includes: 10 x GHRP-2 5mg 1 x *Genuwine* Hospira Bacteriostatic Water 30ml.

Genuwine, seems legit lol.


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

I have been getting mine from the toilet, but am going to look elsewhere as starting to feel ill after every pin. Although for sterility purposes I could flush after a no.2 before aspirating the bog water into the pin?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mrblonde said:


> As above, where is everyone getting their bac water at present?


i get mine from my online drug dealer.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice stash in my fridge , watch out for the copy's in different bottle, hospira have not changed there bottles.


----------



## maxed (Apr 11, 2014)

bigt185 said:


> I've been getting mine from www.peptides-uk.com
> 
> Well priced and the real deal so cant complain.


I also get my bacteriostatic water from this site


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

mrblonde said:


> As above, where is everyone getting their bac water at present?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Seems www.peptides-uk.com, are gt2 ?


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

Jas said:


> Seems www.peptides-uk.com, are gt2 ?


NO!, fake bac waters mate, avoid..


----------



## doope (Mar 7, 2014)

xPaPix said:


> NO!, fake bac waters mate, avoid..


Damn, thats for sure?.. how do you know?


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

not used these yet but they also sell vials ..think thers a minimum order tho

http://www.bac-water.com/

or you could make your own ..not something ive tried with it been that cheap anyways but i might give it a go in the future

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/657162-How-to-Make-Your-Own-Bacteriostatic-Water


----------



## liambb (Nov 9, 2011)

drs labs sells vials and wrapped in bubble wraps. Didnt had an issue yet!


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Have you tried your local needle exchange last time I wanted some they had it for free.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

danb900 said:


> Have you tried your local needle exchange last time I wanted some they had it for free.


 I think those have sterile water, not bacs water. Not sure if sterile water is GtG for keeping solutions for extended periods of time, even when refrigerated.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ahh right sorry bud my mistake. Could well have been that instead.


----------

